# Could I stop using my fans if I open my case?



## Keplar (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a coolermaster HAF912 case. I have an I3, 660 gtx, seasonic 650w psu. I have 2 separate fans in my case, one at the front and one at the back. Currently I have the whole side panel off and I'm wondering if I can get away with just that as I like to leave the computer on and the fans keep me awake. I don't have any airflow other than an open window lol. It's not too hot atm. I know this is a very specific question and I'll probably have to test it myself, but I just want an idea if I can do it. Obviously the hardware will still use their fans...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

NO , you will not be able to leave the CPU fans off 
I suspect you would also not be able to turn off both fans as they create and airflow - but with the side of the case open you have probably lost some of that airflow

although that may actually keep the system cooler - I had to do that in the summer , as my PC was in a very confined space 

the danger will be if you just try it and it overheats - there is a risk of damage , even though the system should just switch off , you cant be 100% sure that a software corruption or hardware failure would not occur


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Low noise fans Ultra-Quiet 120mm fans


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Also, consider a fan controller. I've had one in my personal system for years. When surfing the web or watching a movie, etc. I set the fan speed on low, when playing a video game I ramp them up as needed.

Example:

NZXT SEN-MIX2 Sentry Mix 2 Fan Controller - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The case is designed to be used with the sides on. You can disconnect the fans and see if the temps stay within safe ranges but running with the side off commonly causes higher temps. Or, try disconnecting only the front fan. 
The fan controller suggestion would be a good option if the temps are unacceptable with no case fans.


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

I would strongly advise against it. One other thing not mentioned thus far, if you run with the case 'opened' is the increase of dust-particles which accumulate. Remember that dust contains iron and, if enough of it accumulates, it could create a breach between tracks or components in your system and cause a short-circuit or irregular flow of electricity and leave you with irreparable damage.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The HAF 912 can fit one 200mm fan on the front panel, that would run slow, and quiet. :thumb:


----------

